# SCI NOVI Fund Raiser FEB 18-19,2011



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

*Auction List for Saturday Feb 19,2011*

 A hand made, take down recurve bow with
custom case made by Rod Bacheller.
 A Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 mag with scope with
a fully customized Mag-na-port. A one of a kind!!
www.ruger.com
 AWild Olive, Giraffe bone, and Red Ivory handled
general purpose knife from Mackrill Knives out
of South Africa. www.mackrill.co.za
 A Hippo tooth and Impala horn handled skinner
knife from Mackrill Knives out of South Africa.
www.mackrill.co.za
 12 suite tickets to a Detroit Piston game during
the 10/11 season
 5 day South African safari for two hunters and two
non-hunters with $2000.00 credit toward trophy
fees with Numzaan Safaris. www.numzaan.com
 2 $500.00 Gift Certificate for taxidermy service
with HildeWildlife Studio. www.hildetaxidermy.com
 A Liberty Centurion, 25 gun safe from Able Safe.
www.libertysafe.com
 4 day 3 night South American dove hunt for
two hunters with South AmericanWingshooting.
www.southamericanwingshooting.com
 7 day hunt in Quebec Canada for Quebec Labrador
Caribou with Peter Palmer of Tunilik Adventures.
(pending).www.aventuretunilik.com
 Stunning pieces of jewelry from JewelCraft
 10 day float hunt for Brown Bear in Alaska with
Frontier Adventures. www.frontieradv.com
 A half day fishing charter for Salmon out of
Frankfort, MI with Fish Hunter Charters.
www.fishhuntercharters.net
 A 42 inch flat screen TV
 5 day South African safari for one hunter and one
non-hunter with trophy fees for a Black, White,
and Common Springbuck with African Field Sports.
www.africansports.co.za
 A Thompson Center Icon bolt action limited
edition 7-08.www.tcarms.com
 A Safari Club International Life Membership.
www.safariclub.org
 Safari Club International-Novi Chapter
Life Membership #3. www.scinovi.com
 1 day Coyote hunt with hounds for two hunters
and 2 non-hunters in Oakland, Livingston, or
Gennesse county
 A Remington AR-15 semi-auto .223 full camo
predator gun. www.remington.com
 Alpine Archery compound bows.
www.alpinearchery.com
 A Browning Citori lightning field over and under
20 gauge. www.browning.com
 Four tickets to a DetroitWing game during the
09/10 season, dressing room visit, and a visit with
the head coach. (pending)
 7 day Namibian Safari for one hunter and one
non-hunter with a $1000 credit toward trophy fees
from Thormahlen and Cochran Safaris.
www.africatrophyhunting.com
 7 day South African safari for one hunter and one
non-hunter with a $1000 credit towards trophy fees
with Thormahlen and Cochran Safaris
 A Skate with theWings experience with the
Detroit RedWing Alumni Association. (pending)
 2 day Rio Grande Turkey hunt in Kansas from
Outdoor Connection.
www.mi-outdoorconnection.com​*9​* A $500 and $1000 gift certificates from
Buck Stop Taxidermy. www.********taxidermy.com
 Memorial Day weekend stay at the beautiful
Michigan cottages on the shores of Lake Huron
for up to 40 people from Miami Beach Resorts.
The whole resort is yours for the weekend!!
www.miamibeach-oscoda.com
 4 tickets to watch the Detroit Tigers from the
Greektown Casino Comerica Park suite including
food and drinks from Greektown Casino
 Framed Henrik Zetterberg jersey, signed by the
whole RedWing team
 Lake St. ClairWaterfowl and Fishing trips with
Greenhead Guide Service.
 3 day trophy Elk hunt in Saskatchewan, Canada
with Silvertine Outfitters. www.silvertine.ca
 3 day trophy Whitetail hunt in Saskatchewan,
Canada with Lockhorn Outfitters. www.silvertine.ca
 5 day South African safari for two hunters that
include the trophy fees for two BlueWildebeast,
twoWarthogs, and two Impalas with African
Game Hunters. www.africangamehunters.com
 $1000 credit on a 160 or better Whitetail, or 340
or better Bull Elk in Pennsylvania with Horseshoe
Hill Ranch. www.hhhunts.com
 A 5 day/5 bird Turkey hunt in Kansas, Missouri, and
Arkansas with Horseshoe Hill Ranch.
www.hhhunts.com
 2 $500 gift certificates from Lombardo Taxidermy.
 A Henry Golden Boy deluxe engraved
44 mag lever action. www.henryrepeating.com
 $1000 Cabelas gift certificate. www.cabelas.com
 $500 Somerset Mall gift certificate.
 AWinchester Model 70 Deluxe Sporter .270 win.
www.winchesterguns.com
 A half day Goose hunt for two hunters with
Dan Taylor of Hilde Hunting Services
 A gift certificate for enrollment in a two day or four
day firearm course from Front Sight Firearms
Training Institute. www.frontsight.com
 7 day South African hunt for two hunters with
Bobby Hansen Safaris.
www.bobbyhansensafaris.com
 5 day South African safari including a $500 credit
toward trophy fees with Matwetwe Safaris.
www.matwetwe.com
 Whitetail Deer hunt in Kansas with Hickory Creek
Outfitters. www.hunthickorycreek.com
 8 day Idaho Black Bear hunt for one hunter with
4x4 Outfitters. www.4-4outfitters.com
 A full size double rifle gun case from Boyt Harness.
www.boytharness.com
 LocalWaterfowl hunts and fishing trips with
Robert Stanley Guide Service.
 Various prints and works of art from national and
local artists
 Hand Crafted South African jewelry from
Gold Schlager
 7 day South African safari for one hunter and one
non-hunter which includes the trophy fees for a
Cape Kudu and a gift certificate for $1200.00 in
taxidermy fees from Andrew Harvey Safaris.
www.harveysafaris.co.za
 Various Boyt Harness waterfowl and travel bags.
www.boytharness.com
 South African photo safaris with Zulu Nyala.
www.zulunyala.com​PLUS MORE TO COME!!!!
A MORE DETAILED DESCRIPTION OF THE
ABOVE ITEMSWILL BE AVAILABLE
THROUGH OURWEBSITE​IN THE VERY NEAR FUTURE.


----------

